# Looking for Only War players and G.M.



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

i would like to play through Skype 
would like around 4-5 more players and a G.M. (+ me as a G.M.)
i'm also posting on over forms so first in, first served


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I wouldn't mind but I must ask what "Only War" is, and second how would this be conducted?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

i would be interested me questions are:

1.is it fan made regiment or not
2.is it the example scenario or made up
3.will it use the full rule set or not


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

jessedevaan said:


> i would like to play through Skype


Also wanted to ask how would this be done. In chat, video, a mobile upload? I'm pealed curiosity wise


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

@ emporershand i don't understand your first post for the second post it will be done through chat
@ son of azurman 1. thats up to the group 2. thats up to the G.M. 3. Full


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well you can count me in just shoot me a pm when the time comes so that we can get stuff like Skype names sorted out.


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

i you can it would be nice if you can P.M. me your available times or post them and don't forget to say what time frame their in


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

bags Heavy Gunner


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

so are we aloud to call classes or not? if so can i call medic or operator whichever would fit better into what you've got planned


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

you can call classes we have a Ogryn and heavy gunner


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well i call medic. any word on regiment or will that e decided when the whole group is chosen.


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

P.M. me what Regiment you like


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

i might be tech-priest enginseer instead


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

i think we will go with an "home made" regiment


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

i was just looking at the Specialties and the commissar and the storm trooper are the opposite to each other one executes and the other protects


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

ok i am going to be storm trooper (i promise i won't change again, but i think Tzeench has possessed me, so i take back the promise)


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

if we do go with a home made regiment do we all send in our ideas on the regiment creation rules or are we going tho be doing it together?

so a storm trooper, a medic, a heavy gunner and an ogryn. what the hell has the emperor been smoking


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

no heavy gunner (i think) (unless some one else chose it)
and we will make the regiment together


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

what website are the other/s on as i may have an account on it so that we can all discuss this together. for the heavy gunner i just added that in as you said on the first page that someone had chosen it.


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/0/515850.page#5426825


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

does anyone know of any other site i can post this on


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

40k online is an ok site, if you do go on 40k online my name is pheonix lord slinjak. for other sites try type on google warhammer forum andyou should get quite a few results.


----------



## motyak (Mar 26, 2013)

When more people are keen we'll need some weapon specialists or a sergeant, someone we can pin some kind of rank to.

Oh and this is motyak from dakka, same username and all.


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

and theres an other forum other here
http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/e...efid=292&efcid=46&efidt=801283&efpag=0#801521


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

ok if your on this list please P.M. me your Skype names 

Players: me, motyak, palindrome, son of asurman, BalaxicanX, Iavishinferno

G.M.: Hingle


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

just saying, i think we should play as 13th Elysian Drop Troops 
and just a reminder for those in that have not P.M.ed me there Skype name to do so, or P.M. me that you are out


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

For all who havent given me there skype name please do before next monday

because we would like to start


----------

